# Hacking bank accounts- Kalpesh Sharma makes it a child's play



## ranjan2001 (Aug 3, 2006)

Source India TV 9PM bulletin.

Still going on if you can watch it right now.

He buys from rediff shopping a raincoat & a air ticket from indiatimes.com & transfer money from a bank to Indiabulls.com with some code changes by viewing the page source code.

Is it that simple to hack?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2006)

*www.cybercellmumbai.com/case-studies/hacker-hacks-into-a-financial-website

here is the online link ??it doesnt say which bank website was hacked??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes you are right, he just told on Tv that he has  a case in mumbai & mentioned the same website.
I am scared as I do all of my banking online, though I check all account almost every day, if any thing happens it will be known to me the same day or next day, but how do I prove that I did not transfer that money........................I simply cant prove that..............or can I?

The bank logs the IP address of the computer by which the banking is beings done, but I would not have those logs with me & they have it & they can chnage it to avoid the blame.

Sounds scary to me!


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 4, 2006)

great man how did he do that ? ?? do any body here know how to do code injection?


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wowi! This guy must be one brave dude! Speaking in front of a million people about how he hacks!!!  Talk about guts.

PS: If anyone knows how to do this, PM me (he he, just joking - dont want to land up in jail).


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ u r joking right, i mean i fail to see the sarcasm in your post, but i hope its in that way.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 5, 2009)

@pra_2006: We do not promote illegal activities on this forum. This is your final warning.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 6, 2009)

^^^ exactly
I mean did you loose ur co**nes to start earning or learning to earn the dark way?
I tried it once for fun to see if I can really do and tats it... once... I even regret now to have done that... I mean cmon.. its all hard earned money


----------



## venkat_chitra (Sep 7, 2009)

Watch the thread started date before you post any replies to the thread..


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

kalpik said:


> @pra_2006: We do not promote illegal activities on this forum. This is your final warning.


Please delete that post. I do not think we need such posts in our forum, do we? I reported the post before that and it was deleted... Thank You!


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2009)

ummm... don't believe everything these people show, they call too many things "hacking" for anyone to be clear about exactly what he did. Most of these cases is just some kid fooling around with some ancient tools, which seems to be the case here as well. If there is a big security breach, chances are that the media will NOT come to know of it, or report about it, because the bank or service in question would not want to lose customers. One simple way to stay secure is to use different passwords for every service you use. This way, even if one website is compromised, your details on another are safe.

I initially LOLd at pra_2006's post. Then read the replies and not sure if he was being funny. Next time, just throw in a smiley or something pra_2006.


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll throw about 7 smileys and a report post... 

Hey man... It was on India TV! That's enough to make me fully believe that it's 100% fiction.  Anyway hacking is not bad, unlike cracking. These noobs @ India TV don't even know what terminology they use. Anyway, its a THREE year old post, why are we even bothering. Some dude arrived here via google, made a crackpot post and here we go again...


----------

